# A Reformed Look At Christian Hedonism-6



## JOwen (Oct 3, 2006)

http://kerugma.solideogloria.com/


----------



## JM (Dec 12, 2006)

Is the link broken?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 12, 2006)

I think the blog is broken - it only shows one entry for December and it's not about Piper - unless the reference is very oblique indeed


----------



## youthevang (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is the link to the post referenced above.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the links!


----------

